# Camping Vt - Lake Champlain Area



## Thor

Hi

We are looking at taking a week long camping trip around the VT - Lake Champlain area. I have googled some of the State Parks

North Hero
Alburg Dunes
Grand Isle
Kil Kare
Lake Carmi
Point au Roche

I would appreciated any recommendation State or Private. We would like more natural type camping. Does not have to be full hook-ups but at least elect if possible.

Thanks
Thor


----------



## ember

HI Thor,
Don't know how I missed this yesterday but.... this is mine and Staceys home area! I'll give you a quick review this morning, and more later!! 
First if you are focusing on "the Islands" you only need one campground!! You can drive end to end in less than an hour!! Many of our SP are day use only!! and NONE of the State Parks in the island have hookups at all. For a private park Apple Island Resort in S. Hero is the only real choice with kids. But far from "natural" camping!! Happycampers stayed there last year. Hopefully they'll chime in!! On Isle La Motte, we have 2 campgrounds, neither of which have a website, and both are almost entirely seasonal sites!! They are Summer Place, and Lakehurst. Availability is limited at either, if I were to choose one of them I'd go to Summer Place, simply because the sites are a little more spread out, and has more of a cg feel, instead of a tiny city!! Summer Place used to have some small farm animals, not sure if they still do or not. I know both owners personally, and wouldn't say one or the other would be anymore hospitable.
Outside any of the campgrounds there are a ton of things to do near by. 
When are you thinking of coming? We are celebrating 400 years of Lake Champlain this year, so there should be some events around any time you visit this summer.
More soon,
TTFN
Ember

PS I'd offer our side yard, but I think our son may be there!!


----------



## ember

Stacey and I are going to our local (also happens to be the only one in the state) RV show this weekend, I'll collect all the info I can!! There will also be several dealers and cg's there from NY, so will check on that for you too. Stacey and I would be more than happy to do a drive through/by of any of the cg's nearby for you too. Some we have already.
TTFN
Ember


----------



## johnp

We would like more natural type camping.

Thanks
Thor
[/quote]

So your leaving the 31RQS at home and briging tents right







roughing it?

John


----------



## Fanatical1

johnp2000 said:


> We would like more natural type camping.
> 
> Thanks
> Thor
> 
> So your leaving the 31RQS at home and briging tents right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roughing it?
> 
> John


Exactly what I was thinking! That 31RQS is like camp David on wheels...









Might want to leave the margarita maker at home too... to get the true roughing it effect....









Mark


----------



## wolfwood

Thor, you could always stay at Wolfwood.....it's only a 2hr drive to the VT state line ....

<sorry - not real helpfull, huh?>


----------



## johnp

Well you sure have the nature and wildlife covered









John


----------



## ember

wolfwood said:


> Thor, you could always stay at Wolfwood.....it's only a 2hr drive to the VT state line ....
> 
> <sorry - not real helpfull, huh?>


yeah but the hard part is the 3 more hours that it takes to get my side and end of the state!!


----------



## Scooter

Lake Carmi is awesome for nature , great Herons , Wood and Mallard Ducks, Rare Green Heron, Deer Rabbits etc.. a Nature Bog walk is offered , 
Canoe/Kayak friendly , very Nice day beach. Prime sites on the water , very quiet at night. Nice place to ride bikes. dirt and paved roads.
sites 10-16 are awesome , as are 100 -105 (our favorite is 10)

Grand Isle is nice for day tripping around the islands , antiquing, winery , apple picking in the fall. not as rustic as Carmi. large playground , 
boat launch and small rocky beach. 31RQS may end up in the middle of the field near the playground (very open , not so private) 
Site 1A is the one we like away from everybody and nice and shady.

North HERO is awful - My opinion don't even bother. Lies low , rain pools , misquotes and nats abound. also small beach faces north 
wavy and windy.

There is no camping at Kill Kare , or Alberg Dunes

Depending where you are traveling from (eh) - you may want to check out Brighton and Maidstone. (moose, coyote, and loon country) 
Cross over near Carmi or Newport.. Maidstone has to be the cleanest ( and coldest ) lake in VT

If your not tied to being so close to lake Champlain I strongly suggest Little River state park (Waterbury VT ) hour south of the border crossing at 89. 30 minutes south of Burlington to exit 10 Your close enough to explore Burlington and the waterfront on a day trip. 
or a nice day trip to Stowe (right up the road ) , have fun on the alpine slide , drive up mount Mansfield (highest elevation in VT) head through smugglers notch and top it off with a 3 1/2 hour horseback picnic ride at Windy Willows Farm is a great thing to do as well. If you like poking about Flea markets , an 8 mile drive into Waterbury from your campsite on a supplies run should include a stop at the large Flea market they have going on each weekend throughout the summer. (it's between the campground and the closest store in Waterbury next to RT 2. and attracts many people. all this within easy distance from Little River.

B side of little river has modern showers very clean. Very very quiet Night and day. nice private sites available, B side also has theur own beach(not that nice) recreation includes hiking trails (Most start near the B side) Beaver, Heron , Deer , Fishing is great , Water is very clean. "A " side has better water views though most are lean- to's . They also have their own beach and boat launch. Showers are older not great , but the park does well to keep them clean.

Little river campground sits in the mountains above Waterbury Dam, The Dam itself was constructed by the army corps engineers years ago in the 1930's. My grandfather was one of the workers who constructed it. Quite a number of years back they drained the reservoir to renovate the Dam . It's only recently been re-flooded when construction was completed two years ago. Not sure how many sites can accommodate a 31RQS

Vermont state parks has interactive maps with many pictures of sites so you can view before you book 
(not fully complete yet) for each Park but their getting there.

http://www.vtstateparks.com/htm/map.cfm

you can use the fast park finder to select the campgroud your interested in. click on interactive map (middle of each site page.) once it loads click on various sites to view them. or Use the amenities chart below and click on the name of the campground and it will fast path you there. As far as I know You will find VT state parks try to remain rustic . They provide sanitary dump stations but no hookups. Here is the amenities chart

http://www.vtstateparks.com/htm/AmenitiesChart.cfm

Here is a pic of our site at Little River last year (That's our 21RS up on the hill, taken from the Canoe, Boat launch is off to the right in pic) I believe they offer rentals if you don't have your own.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1...72_89_45827.jpg

Sunrise (looking out from our site)
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1...72_89_29080.jpg

Sunset(looking out from our site)
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1...2_89_185611.jpg

Hope this helps

- Dave


----------



## Joonbee

uhm Dave.







WOW!!!









Now I want to go to Little River Campground


----------



## Thor

Fanatical1 said:


> We would like more natural type camping.
> 
> Thanks
> Thor
> 
> So your leaving the 31RQS at home and briging tents right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roughing it?
> 
> John


Exactly what I was thinking! That 31RQS is like camp David on wheels...









Might want to leave the margarita maker at home too... to get the true roughing it effect....









Mark
[/quote]

That is why I need electrical hook-ups.... I just do not have enough solar panels to run the Margaritaville machine









Thor


----------



## Thor

Dave

Thanks for all that info...you deserve a separate post for this one.

Everyone...I appreciate the info thanks.

I am going to give it all to my DD (she is 10 going on 35) and let her make all the camping plans...She asked to do it. Lets see what happens....I might be camping in Wolfie's backyard

Thor


----------



## happycamper

Thor,

Sorry we've all been under the weather and a bit behind on things!

We stayed at Apple Island July of last year.

apple island

We had a great time.

It is a resort but it did not really have that feel. (Except the Pool and Hot Tub) Real clean friendly atmosphere.

We did spend time in the state parks as day users all of them are beautiful.

My mind is not working there is one (state park) a short bicycle ride across the bridge where the kids enjoyed playing alot.

We highly recommend the area for a relaxed vacation! Make sure you check in with Ember's Tour service.

She gave us all the great places to eat, see and even buy groceries!

I am not photo talented if you want I can get the DH to post some for you.

Steph


----------



## ember

happycamper said:


> Thor,
> 
> Sorry we've all been under the weather and a bit behind on things!
> 
> We stayed at Apple Island July of last year.
> 
> apple island
> 
> We had a great time.
> 
> It is a resort but it did not really have that feel. (Except the Pool and Hot Tub) Real clean friendly atmosphere.
> 
> We did spend time in the state parks as day users all of them are beautiful.
> 
> My mind is not working there is one (state park) a short bicycle ride across the bridge where the kids enjoyed playing alot.
> 
> We highly recommend the area for a relaxed vacation! Make sure you check in with Ember's Tour service.
> 
> She gave us all the great places to eat, see and even buy groceries!
> 
> I am not photo talented if you want I can get the DH to post some for you.
> 
> Steph


The State Park Steph is talking about is the Sandbar State Park (day use only) has a nice beach, and water remains pretty shallow for a ways out. We on occasion ride our jet-skis down and swim there. Definately when you get the camping figured out let me know, and I'll let you know about the islands best secrets!!


----------



## happycamper

ember said:


> Thor,
> 
> Sorry we've all been under the weather and a bit behind on things!
> 
> We stayed at Apple Island July of last year.
> 
> apple island
> 
> We had a great time.
> 
> It is a resort but it did not really have that feel. (Except the Pool and Hot Tub) Real clean friendly atmosphere.
> 
> We did spend time in the state parks as day users all of them are beautiful.
> 
> My mind is not working there is one (state park) a short bicycle ride across the bridge where the kids enjoyed playing alot.
> 
> We highly recommend the area for a relaxed vacation! Make sure you check in with Ember's Tour service.
> 
> She gave us all the great places to eat, see and even buy groceries!
> 
> I am not photo talented if you want I can get the DH to post some for you.
> 
> Steph


The State Park Steph is talking about is the Sandbar State Park (day use only) has a nice beach, and water remains pretty shallow for a ways out. We on occasion ride our jet-skis down and swim there. Definately when you get the camping figured out let me know, and I'll let you know about the islands best secrets!!
[/quote]








That's it!

Thanks ember!


----------



## Thor

Thanks everyone.

I just wanted to let you know we will be camping at Lake Camri & Little River. We couldn't decide on which one so we ended up staying longer to see both parks.

Heads up Wolfie.....Thor will be in your neck of the woods
















Thor


----------

